

Ask YC: How many people here use Perl in large portions of your web app? - gregp

Just out of curiosity -
======
ratsbane
We do - perl + mod_perl + apache + MySQL. I believe Amazon, Craigslist, and
IMDB use a similar stack.

------
onyrac
My company uses mostly Perl for the server-side logic of its platform, and
we're very happy with it.

------
noodle
i feel like you're going to find that there are very few people who do.

